# Community tank question



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone had any ideas on which fish I should add to my community tank. It's 55gal. Currently I have 4 zebra danios, 4 long-fin tetras, 3 cherry barbs, 1 peppered cory, 1 bristlenose pleco, and 2 neon blue dwarf gourami. I had my eye on some hatchetfish, then possibly 3/4 silver dollars, but not sure if they are too aggresive for what I have now? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks! 
By the way, levels are as such:
Ammonia less than .25 almost 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate between 10-20
Ph 7.6
Long story, thought the cycling process was over when I added fish, but it wasn't, finally just got it to be about done. I won't be adding any more until it is complete, but my other question is, are these numbers typical of the end of the cycling process?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your cycle could be over. I would wait at least a week before you added anymore.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

maybe more Cories at least

they like better to be in groups of at least 3 so I'm told

I've got 3 Albinos in my 10 gallon, and they're a blast to watch


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In the 55 I would put 5 more cories, up your cherry barbs to about 10 and a few more tetras, it would give you a nice community with some schooling going on.


----------

